

Show HN: PicDoctors, a Photoshop marketplace - bryanallen22
https://www.picdoctors.com/

======
bryanallen22
A while back I needed a simple photoshopping job. I didn't want to bother a
friend, and I wanted to offer my own price on what I'd be willing to pay for
it.

I couldn't find it, so I built PicDoctors. Let me know if you have questions
or feedback.

------
girinambari
How is it different from freelance or elance websites?

~~~
bryanallen22
Obviously photoshopping services online are hardly unique, but it is a bit
different. For people who want photoshop work done, it's got a pretty simple
upload / describe what you want done interface. It also allows you to set your
own price -- but you won't be charged until you're happy with the work.

For photoshoppers, it guarantees payment and allows you to easily see what
they want done. It also provides an easy place to look for work that you want
done.

